# Flamed Box Elder Burl



## Sprung (Dec 5, 2014)

As I was turning this pen yesterday morning before work, I thought of @SENC and wondered if Henry had that same sense of awe when he made his call from this same stuff over just how beautiful this stuff is, especially once that first coat of finish hits it. I knew this was a superb blank - private stash worthy - even before I turned it. But, once that first coat of CA hit it - wow... And, I'm very glad I asked for help with my CA finishes, because I was able to achieve another flawless finish on this pen.

Wood: Flamed Box Elder Burl from @justallan that has been stabilized
Kit: Triton RB in Chrome with Ti Gold accents
Finish: CA

I made this pen for myself. But I've got a few more blanks with pretty much the same level of figure and contrast to them and am already looking forward to making pens out of them - just need to find someone who wants me to make them one from it!

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 9 | Way Cool 2


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 5, 2014)

That is a cool pen. Nice job.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## kazuma78 (Dec 5, 2014)

Very nice! Looks awesome!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Dec 5, 2014)

Very classy Matt ! Superb piece of wood !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Dec 5, 2014)

Very classy Matt ! Superb piece of wood !


----------



## justallan (Dec 5, 2014)

WOW! You did that wood some justice. That is just beautiful, or as the kids say it, that's sick dude!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Sprung (Dec 5, 2014)

justallan said:


> WOW! You did that wood some justice. That is just beautiful, or as the kids say it, that's sick dude!



Thanks! And: Thank You for allowing us to get our hands one some of this FBEB! With wood like this, you gotta do your best to show it off.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DKMD (Dec 5, 2014)

I would have thought that was amboyna from the pics... Beautiful stuff!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## justallan (Dec 5, 2014)

I'm fixin to load the truck with some of it and show up at someones door looking for guidance. LOL
There will be a day that I can make stuff look that nice.


----------



## Sprung (Dec 5, 2014)

justallan said:


> I'm fixin to load the truck with some of it and show up at someones door looking for guidance. LOL
> There will be a day that I can make stuff look that nice.



I'm pretty new at this myself and have only made between 4 and 5 dozen pens so far, but you'd be welcome here for what tiny little shred of guidance I could maybe share, lol! Though you might want to bring your own lathe - your little Jet is nicer than my lathe and I'm sure you'd appreciate using yours over mine, lol! (BTW - don't sell yourself short - you do awesome work.)

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## kazuma78 (Dec 5, 2014)

Allan Im sure you can do some great work too based on some of the things I've seen you post. Now I wish I had some of your awesome pen blanks


----------



## SENC (Dec 5, 2014)

Yep, Matt, that is exactly how I felt! Great job on that pen, it is a stunner!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Dec 5, 2014)

Very nice job Matt. I am amazed at the finish and would not have thought about adding CA to a stabilized piece. How many coats and what grit did you take it too?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 5, 2014)

It's official.....justice has been served. 

Nice job man....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Dec 5, 2014)

Matt that is a Dam nice pen and the finish is great.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Dec 5, 2014)

Foot Patrol said:


> Very nice job Matt. I am amazed at the finish and would not have thought about adding CA to a stabilized piece. How many coats and what grit did you take it too?



Thanks!

I sanded it to 600 grit prior to finishing. I did 3 coats of thin CA, 4 coats of medium CA, 1 coat of thin CA, if I'm remembering correctly. Then I wetsanded it with 600 & 1000 grits wet or dry sandpaper. Then I went to MicroMesh sheets and went through the whole series. Then I did the last three pads of MicroMesh - yes, a seemingly step backwards, but it's made a difference on the few pens I've done it one. Then two rounds of polishing on the lathe with Meguiars Plastix headlight polish. Like glass...

I've done at least a few coats of CA on any stabilized blanks I've done. I think it gives it a good finish and makes it easier to polish out. Next is to work on my finishing technique on pens using WTF.

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Dec 5, 2014)

Sprung said:


> Then I did the last three pads of MicroMesh - yes, a seemingly step backwards, but it's made a difference on the few pens I've done it one. Then two rounds of polishing on the lathe with Meguiars Plastix headlight polish. Like glass...


I just sent you a message on FB... didn't realize you were using this. I tried it for the first time today... WOW. I too see a difference using the last 3-4 grits of MM

Pen looks fantabulas

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Dec 6, 2014)

Great looking piece of timber on that one.
Well done.

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

